# Les icones ne restent pas dans le dock!



## Adrienhb (9 Mars 2010)

Hullo,

J'ai deux fichiers excel dont j'ai changé les icones avant de les faire glisser dans le dock.
Jusque là, ça va. Les icones dans le dock ont bien l'icone appliquée au fichier correspondant.
Mais quand je les ouvre (et donc ce qui a pour effet de lance excel), l'icone disparaît et je me retrouve avec l'icone par défaut d'excel.

Une idée de comment faire pour conserver l'icone. C'est un peu lourd de les remettre à chaque fois.

Merci!


----------



## chafpa (9 Mars 2010)

Candy Bar ?


----------



## Flibust007 (10 Mars 2010)

Est-ce important à ce point ?
Candy Bar n'est quand même pas pour rien.


----------



## iYogi (10 Mars 2010)

Le dock, c'est fait pour mettre les applications je crois, pas les fichiers, pour les fichiers il faut utiliser une pile (stacks).


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2010)

Modifier les ressources à l'intérieur de l'Application.


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Mars 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Candy Bar ?



Euh je me vois tout de même mal acheter une application juste pour deux icones. 



Flibust007 a dit:


> Est-ce important à ce point ?
> Candy Bar n'est quand même pas pour rien.



Je ne vais pas me relever la nuit à cause de ça, mais bon ouais, je voudrais bien conserver les icones de mon choix sur ces documents.



iYogi a dit:


> Le dock, c'est fait pour mettre les applications je crois, pas les fichiers, pour les fichiers il faut utiliser une pile (stacks).




Pourquoi on ne pourrait pas y mettre ce que l'on veut.



C0rentin a dit:


> Modifier les ressources à l'intérieur de l'Application.



Les ressources d'Excel? 


Merci quand même!


----------



## chafpa (11 Mars 2010)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Euh je me vois tout de même mal acheter une application juste pour deux icones.


Candybar peut être utilisé sans l'acheter. Tu es juste limité par le nombre d'icônes que tu peux changer.

C'est en tout cas comme cela que je l'utilise depuis mon switch (3 mois).

Si j'ai loupé un épisode, faut me l'expliquer ... sans tomate :hein:


----------



## Fìx (11 Mars 2010)

Une solution peut-être :

Au lieu de glisser directement le fichier dans le dock, tu en crées d'abord un alias auquel tu attribues l'icône voulue. Tu glisses ensuite cet alias dans le dock.

Chez moi ça fonctionne.

Seule différence, le fait que l'icône soit affublée de la petite flèche propre aux alias...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2010)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Merci quand même!



Yep, clic droit sur l'application et afficher le contenu .


----------



## Adrienhb (13 Mars 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Candybar peut être utilisé sans l'acheter. Tu es juste limité par le nombre d'icônes que tu peux changer.



Il faudra que je regarde ça de plus près. Merci.



Fix78 a dit:


> Une solution peut-être :



Au pire, je passerai par là, mais bon pourquoi cela ne marcherait pas pour des fichiers. Tu es obligé de garder l'alias quelque part sur ton disque dur?



C0rentin a dit:


> Yep, clic droit sur l'application et afficher le contenu .



 Et ensuite?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2010)

Allez dans le dossier Resources.


----------



## Nezu (14 Mars 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Candybar peut être utilisé sans l'acheter. Tu es juste limité par le nombre d'icônes que tu peux changer.
> 
> C'est en tout cas comme cela que je l'utilise depuis mon switch (3 mois).
> 
> Si j'ai loupé un épisode, faut me l'expliquer ... sans tomate :hein:



Vraiment limité ? Parce que à moins que j'ai raté quelque chose, il suffit de glisser les icones que l'on souhaite dans candybar puis de faire la transformation... bon je n'ai candybar la version demo que depuis hier donc je rate peut être quelque chose. Mais bon en tout cas moi ça marche, j'ai pu mettre les icones que je voulais.


----------



## Flibust007 (14 Mars 2010)

Cela commence à être encombrant votre problème d'icônes.
C'est obsessionnel ou quoi ???


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2010)

Eh bien, c'est le sous-forum custo donc bon .


----------



## chafpa (14 Mars 2010)

*@ Flibust007, *faut changer de forum alors parce que c'est dans celui-çi qu'on doit en parler si on veut pas de faire "déménager" 

*@ Nezu,* je crois avoir lu cela mais je n'ai rien trouvé sur le site de Panic, l'éditeur. Perso je n'ai changé que quelques icônes il y a bientôt 2 mois et elles sont toujours en place


----------



## Fìx (15 Mars 2010)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Au pire, je passerai par là, mais bon pourquoi cela ne marcherait pas pour des fichiers.



Peux pas t'dire! :rateau:



Adrienhb a dit:


> Tu es obligé de garder l'alias quelque part sur ton disque dur?



Bah vi, mais en même temps, un alias, ce n'est l'affaire que de quelques Ko, donc bon.... Tu caches ce dossier d'alias bien enfoui quelque part, loin de tes balades sur ton HDD, et c'est comme si il n'existait pas!


----------



## reloader77 (15 Mars 2010)

bonjour , 

j'ai vu sur ce forum comment changer les icônes du dock , je vais dans application , je sélectionne par ex safari , je fait informations et je clique sur l'icone en haut a gauche qui a un ora bleu autour et j'essaye de faire un copié collé d'icônes trouvé sur macthemes mais le soucis c'est qu'il ne veux jamais rien copié . . quel est le format des icônes et l'extension car j'ai 3 repertoires ICO;ICNS;et PNG's avec plusieurs resolutions . . .  .merci pour l'aide . .


----------



## Fìx (15 Mars 2010)

reloader77 a dit:


> bonjour ,
> 
> j'ai vu sur ce forum comment changer les icônes du dock , je vais dans application , je sélectionne par ex safari , je fait informations et je clique sur l'icone en haut a gauche qui a un ora bleu autour et j'essaye de faire un copié collé d'icônes trouvé sur macthemes mais le soucis c'est qu'il ne veux jamais rien copié . .



C'est tout à fait normal puisque Safari fait parti des applications Apple (la méthode a changée pour ces dernières depuis l'arrivée de Snow Léopard ; cf. ICI)



reloader77 a dit:


> quel est le format des icônes et l'extension car j'ai 3 repertoires ICO;ICNS;et PNG's avec plusieurs resolutions . . .  .merci pour l'aide . .



.icns


----------

